# New smart guns....



## CeeCee (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/02/20/first-smart-pistol-shelves-in-california/?intcmp=features


Do you think this is a good idea and will it work?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 21, 2014)

It seems pointless to me.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

By the time you get it ready to fire, you're a long time dead !   And a .22 caliber ?!  Might as well use a BB gun.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

If this is just a first-generation attempt I think it has potential. Maybe in the future they'll have a wrist implant instead of the watch, which can be taken away or stolen as well as the gun.

Reminds me of the palm-reading guns that 007 had ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> By the time you get it ready to fire, you're a long time dead !   And a .22 caliber ?!  Might as well use a BB gun.



A .22 can do a lot of damage bouncing around  . . .


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

Very true, but a .38  can do even more.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

I heard that the more accomplished hitmen use .22s ...


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

Also true Phil.  Right in the back of the  head.  No muss, no fuss.

Then the cement pants and down to the river we go.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Very true, but a .38  can do even more.



Hey Falcon....I'll see your .38 and raise you my .357.
I do want a .38 snub nose though. Neat gun and no misfires.


----------



## drifter (Feb 21, 2014)

What's the point? Innovation, marketing. It happens with all products, otherwise the market grows stale, sales slow, your competitor sells more product than you do. Improvement and change, the named of the game in revenue enhancement in all products.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

Mine's a S&W  6 shot stainless steel Police Special revolver  with a 2 in. barrel. Strictly for home protection.


----------



## Ina (Feb 21, 2014)

OK Guys, When I was in my 20's, my stepfather gave me a "Ladies Special" .22. I only had to use it once, and I didn't shoot anyone, just over their heads. But, I assure you, they left quickly. I really didn't like that gun. You had to be careful not to shoot off a finger, the barrel was so short. What do ya'll think is a better gun for a woman with arthritic hands? :cart:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

It's strictly for home protection....if someone breaks in.....or is TRYING to break in.

And I'm aware of all those ramifications...........Ya know.....if you kill him outside; drag him INside.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

Smart gun shmart gun.  I'm more worried about the idiot hacking the damned thing.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

It's either that or getting your throat slit.   Your choice.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

There always have to be sheep to balance out the wolves.

Glad I'm a shepherd - don't have to deal with all that nonsense.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing "smart" guns, meters, phones, TVs are smart at all IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2014)

I wouldn't have one unless absolutely forced to...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=22073&highlight=smart+meters


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 21, 2014)

Come on guys,get a real gun.


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with SifuPhil, this is a start up for a project with potential if enough people start buying. I like the idea however I wouldn't want the first generation and I would prefer .38, .40 or .45. I like the idea of a chip implanted in the hand or wrist. Sometimes I forget where I put my watch.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 23, 2014)

they do davey but the numbers are so much higher from swimming pools, yard sets, and automobiles nobody pays any attention to the guns. 
any attempt to put a recognition device in a firearm will be removed by the owner, any older firearms without them will triple in price.
self defense weapons especially guns are desired for their knock down ability not their lethality, in a short distance a sword has more knock down, but they are hard to carry for little old ladies, and very difficult to conceal. knock down is measured by multiplying the mass of the object by its velocity.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 23, 2014)

rt3 said:


> they do davey but the numbers are so much higher from swimming pools, yard sets, and automobiles nobody pays any attention to the guns.
> any attempt to put a recognition device in a firearm will be removed by the owner, any older firearms without them will triple in price.
> self defense weapons especially guns are desired for their knock down ability not their lethality, in a short distance a sword has more knock down, but they are hard to carry for little old ladies, and very difficult to conceal. knock down is measured by multiplying the mass of the object by its velocity.



Pools,yards,auto accidents are a way of life today and in most cases are the parents fault for not paying attention,BUT IMO, if an adult/parent leave a handgun out where it is easily accessible to a youngster then THEY should pay if that child is injured. 30 day jail sentence will teach that responsible person to put that weapon where it belongs under lock and key.

Judges today seems to think "oh well,accidents happen" and the parents are free till the next time when the youngster is DEAD with a bullet up his nose.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 23, 2014)

having a swimming pool, yard toys, and auto are not constitutional rights. sometimes freedoms costs. what I'm hearing from you is that perhaps the price for this freedom is to high. I would suggest you move to Africa and help solve the hunger problem caused by the dictators to the mass of children dying.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2014)

More detailed information on Smart Guns for those interested...https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/242500.pdf


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)

Once I realized that this is an old thread and that the PDF file almost put me to sleep,  I remembered that the police had been experimenting with a handgun  that could only be fired by the officer who was wearing an accompanying ring on his firing hand that unlocked his weapon.  It would prevent the perp from taking his weapon and using it.  Not sure what the results were.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 16, 2014)

A smart gun would be one that decides not to fire when it senses that the shooter is a nutter or a criminal.


----------



## Justme (Jul 17, 2014)

ALL guns are Sick, sick, sick!


----------



## MrJim (Jul 17, 2014)

Smart guns hell... what we need to be worried about falling into the wrong hands are these suckers.... smart BULLETS!!!! 



> *‘Smart’ bullets look set to join guided missiles in the military’s growing arsenal of high-tech weapons.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/07/14/smart-bullets-aim-to-create-ultimate-snipers-rifle/


----------

